# Blackberry and Roaming worries



## hjrdee (25 Feb 2008)

Hi
I'm going on honeymoon next week to the Dominican Republic and recently got a blackberry.  I noticed on the Vodafone website that the data charges are really high for roaming and was wondering whats the best approach to take when abroad with the Blackberry.

Hope this make sense...


----------



## tallpaul (25 Feb 2008)

hjrdee said:


> Hi
> I'm going on honeymoon next week to the Dominican Republic and recently got a blackberry. I noticed on the Vodafone website that the data charges are really high for roaming and was wondering whats the best approach to take when abroad with the Blackberry.
> 
> Hope this make sense...


 
Best approach is to leave it at home and enjoy your holiday!! What do you want to bring it with you for??


----------



## hjrdee (25 Feb 2008)

Force of habit I guess.  We have an 8yr old son we're leaving at home so the other half wants to make sure we're contactable at all times in case of emergency....Don't necessarily plan on using it, but would be handy for emailing, txting and stuff..


----------



## amgd28 (25 Feb 2008)

You can turn data services off on the blackberry so you only roam for calls. You can use an internet cafe to check your emails when you need to. Not sure which blackberry model you have but on my one, go into Options (click on the spanner), go to Mobile network, go to Data Services, switch to off

Enjoy the holiday!


----------



## wirelessdude (25 Feb 2008)

the average usage on a blackberry is 1.5MB per month so data roaming charges should not be very high


----------



## mathepac (25 Feb 2008)

hjrdee said:


> Force of habit I guess.  We have an 8yr old son we're leaving at home so the other half wants to make sure we're contactable at all times in case of emergency....Don't necessarily plan on using it, but would be handy for emailing, txting and stuff..


Why not take one of your regular mobile phones, having set it up for roaming before you leave?

Enjoy.


----------



## Technologist (26 Feb 2008)

wirelessdude said:


> the average usage on a blackberry is 1.5MB per month so data roaming charges should not be very high


In some countries roaming rate for data is as high as €13/megabyte.


----------



## wirelessdude (26 Feb 2008)

well personally if i am going away i normally turn off the data services for the period.


----------



## peno (26 Feb 2008)

Just to clarify - if you turn the data off does that mean SMS as well or does it just mean emails. I use my work blackberry as my main phone so at the weekends and holidays I need it to keep in contact with family friend etc but would love if I could just turn the email notification off.


----------



## amgd28 (26 Feb 2008)

Switching off data services just means no access to email or internet. 
SMS texts will still work


----------

